# Knot vs. Fas-Snaps



## bailey.576 (Dec 5, 2007)

Heres the question, looking for answers. I'm a fan of the "fas-snaps" since I can change out jigs very fast. I've somewhat thought of the possibility of it spooking the fish. Lately, Ive seen threads on fishing line selection to help prevent spooking fish, but what about these snaps? I was just checking out some jammin jigs, when it hit me. My shopping cart had close to 100 jigs. If I continue to use the fas-snaps, I don't have a problem with owning a ton of jigs. But if I don't use them, do I really want to tie that many knots just to swap out a jig? Then again, the number of jigs you have is like having beer in the fridge; you can never have enough. But back to the real question, which do you guys prefer: knot or fas-snap/swivel. Feel free to point out some better methods if needed...


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I use knots... I don't see a problem with tie'n a knot real fast and what I believe gives it a better presentation. 

Then again, I'm young and really don't care about having to tie knots...


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

I like to use no-knot's. I am assuming they wouldn't scare fish any more than the chains on a hali lure. And i have caught plenty of gill's and crappie on hali's...B.L.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I tried sticking too bigger jigs(1/4 & up) with snaps. Everything smaller Ill ty.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How well do the fast snaps work?

They look nice... Do they work with smaller ice jigs? Ever have one bent straight?


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

This the smallest line-tie hole I could find,and the smallest no-knot I have. it worked fine. I caught a nice bass last year on a no-knot and it did nothing to it.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Excellent....

I'm going to order in a pack of the small ones... I've never heard of these before and would make changing jigs out alot easier then normal. Not that I mind changing jigs, this should make it a little bit on the easy side...

LOVE IT! Come On Cold Weather!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The only complaint I got against the fast-snap are the unholy tangles they get into. Now I like using two lures on my line so judge from there. I have not had any problems with them at all when sticking to just one jighead /pinmin/hook or whatever.

The gap allow your main line to slip into next to the lure and this is what causes the problem with multiple lures. I found this out on a night trip . Which really added to the headache.


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Here,read this perchy. http://www.kipperenterprises.com/products.html


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

back lash said:


> Here,read this perchy. http://www.kipperenterprises.com/products.html


So I read that... Understand it...

But in your opinion what size would you use for pan fish/eyes? Small or Med? Will the mediums work for panfish? Will the smalls work for Saugeyes?


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

NoKnots and Forceps......work great for this old guy.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ditto Mrphish42... My eyes are shot while my fingers not as nimble as they once were. My patience with myself in trying to tie knots and handle microscopic tackle wanes also while on the ice. Wont ice fish without those lil buggers in my tackle box these days.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I use them for as many different kinds of fishing that I can. I also use them for steelhead and have never had a steelhead open one up. I have twisted them up trying to unhook fish with foreceps and occasionally I do loose a fly/bait/fish when the hook comes out of the snap but that happens very infrequently.

If I would replace the snap when I see its bent I would solve that problem but I usually keep fishing till it happens.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I tie my larger dia./walleye lines but I no-knot my panfish line makes it alot easier especially when usin 1lb test fireline micro-ice which is .25lb test dia it can be a pain to tie (even for me @24yr old) i love them I have only found 1 really small ice jig that the eyelet was too small. I don't think it effects the fish IMO


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Been using the No-knots w/ pinmins for a couple ice seasons now. Makes changing jigs much faster. Doesn't seem to effect the bite. Use these in size 1 for larger jigs like swedish pimples and Vibees http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=266340&u=P_XB


----------



## back lash (Sep 13, 2008)

Perchy101 said:


> So I read that... Understand it...
> 
> But in your opinion what size would you use for pan fish/eyes? Small or Med? Will the mediums work for panfish? Will the smalls work for Saugeyes?


I would stick with small. I would have to believe that they are under-rating these weight limits on the bending strength. Nobody ever writes the actual limit of a product(fishing line is a good example).It says that the small fas-snap will bend out at 9.3lbs, I would bet it will actually hold 13lbs. I will try it and post my results. :eyeroll: Now you got me wondering what they will realy hold!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

No-knots all the way!!!!!! Best thing to come along since the Vex.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Perchy101 said:


> I use knots... I don't see a problem with tie'n a knot real fast and what I believe gives it a better presentation.
> 
> Then again, I'm young and really don't care about having to tie knots...


Perchy, it's just the opposite. When using the No Knots your jig will always sit the way it was intended to be fished. Verticle jigs will hang vertically and horizontal jigs will sit at the perfect 90 degrees. When jigging or catching fish a tied knot will slide on the eye of the hook and then you'll have to reposition it every time it moves.This is not good and will weaken the line around the eye of the jig. When using 2lb or 4lb mono there's not much room for error. I'll use the No Knots every time out, and as mentioned in another reply, use 2 pairs of hemos to change your jigs.... it's much easier...............Mark


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Perchy, it's just the opposite. When using the No Knots your jig will always sit the way it was intended to be fished. Verticle jigs will hang vertically and horizontal jigs will sit at the perfect 90 degrees. When jigging or catching fish a tied knot will slide on the eye of the hook and then you'll have to reposition it every time it moves.This is not good and will weaken the line around the eye of the jig. When using 2lb or 4lb mono there's not much room for error. I'll use the No Knots every time out, and as mentioned in another reply, use 2 pairs of hemos to change your jigs.... it's much easier...............Mark


Mark

After looking everything over and getting the feed back I"m going to be switching over this year... I had no clue about them... These sucks look nice...

I can't wait to get some fishable ice down here in Columbus


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> When using the No Knots your jig will always sit the way it was intended to be fished


They will also have a little more action when jigged. The jig isn't impeded by the line.


----------

